# SEII - Study Guides/Books



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sure there is probably a thread for this somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.

For those who have taken Structures II, what study guides or references did you use beyond the list from NCEES?

Thanks for your help. I'm trying to decide what to sell from my SE I stuff, but I'm thinking about taking the SE II in October.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jennifer,

Here's a good topic on this: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4407

While many of the books that I used are outdated, I do comment on a few current books out there. BW, ARLORD, &amp; Casey can give you some tips on the newer books out there for the current SEII as well.

Good luck studying!


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Jennifer,

Congrats again on passing SE I.

Anything you used for SE I should also be useful for SE II. I recommend the ppi study materials combined with text books for wood, masonry and concrete. For steel I used the examples on the CD ROM that came with the 13 ed manual.

I highly recommend IBC/ASCE 7 review with IBC Vol I (of the seismic IBC I, II &amp; II series) and Alan Williams Seismic And Wind Forces, beware of errors in A Williams.

ppi books:

Structural II Sample Questions,

Concrete Design for Civil &amp; Structural Exam,

Timber Design for the Civil &amp; Structural Exam(good but based on old 1997 NDS)

But nothing prepares you for this long ass wait, have fun studying.


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't received results yet :waitwall: .... but I would like to add to ARLORD's list of books that I found helpful (beyond the NCEES references).

LRFD Steel Design 3rd Edition http://www.iccsafe.org/dyn/prod/9008S3.html (I was particularly weak in steel design and this book was a good overview of the methology)

Kaplan Structural Books http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...oduct_list.aspx (like ARLORD said--beware, lots of errors in Alan Williams books, but the problems were very helpful in getting me into a problem-solving mode).

I would also recommend the structural/seismic ICC series: http://www.iccsafe.org/dyn/prod/9011s06

I have a majority of my references at the office and will update this list later with more.

One last piece of advice that kevo and others have given out ld-025: ......when NCEES says they will test you on all four materials....the are not joking.....very important to be well rounded and familiar :reading: with all materials (steel, CMU, wood, Concrete) You want to get as much partial credit on as many of the problems as possible. :thumbs:

Good luck and keep posting---there is a lot of informative people on this Structural subforum :beerchug:


----------



## Mcgill (Jan 6, 2009)

Jennifer,

You probably wanna keep all your SE 1 books except bridge if you are taking Bldg on SE II.

I would add: Civil and structural engineering: seismic design of building and bridges by Allan williams to the list by ARLORD and Bigwolf.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks. That helps!


----------



## Shaker-PE (Jan 22, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> Thanks. That helps!



So we have the ICC seismic books:

1. Volume 1: Code Application Examples

2. Volume 2: Building Design Examples for Light-frame, Tilt-up and Masonry

3. Volume 3: Building Design Examples for Steel and Concrete

The Kaplan books:

4. Civil &amp; Structural Engineering Design of Reinforced Concrete Structures Review for the PE Exam, 4th Edition

5. Civil &amp; Structural Engineering Seismic Design Review for the PE Exam, 6th Edition

6. Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions, 6th Edition

And a few more books:

7. Structural Steel Design LRFD, 3rd Edition (ICC)

8. Seismic and Wind Forces: Structural Design Examples (Alan Williams)

9. Concrete Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams (C. Dale Buckner)

10. Timber Design for the Civil and Structural Professional Engineering Exams, 6th ed (Jai B. Kim)

11. Seismic Design of Building Structures (Michael R. Lindeburg)

And the obvious from NCEES:

12. PE Structural II Sample Questions and Solutions

There's probably a few other books that would also be helpful for the SE II, and maybe I'm just beating a dead horse, but does anyone have any personal favorites besides #1 to really focus on, and know inside and out over the next three months?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 26, 2009)

#4 and #6 really helped me out. Since I was pretty weak in concrete, #4 was a must for me.


----------

